# Does this site have a pole?



## larky (Nov 27, 2009)

If it did I would ask this.

Did all your aunts, uncles and parents divorce in your life?

My parents did as well as all my moms two brothers. Dads side, yes for two brothers. In all cases, all remarried in the 1980s and stayed together. In once case my moms brothers got in a fight because they both fell in love with the same woman. Bad mistake. Both are not big guys. One a engineer, the other a salesperson. They made up after that. 

I am wondering if all my relatives learned there lessons in the first marriage to not make the same mistakes in the second marriages?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I have a bit of Polish on my great-grandmother's side.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Did you mean "poll"?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScrambledEggs (Jan 14, 2014)

No Poles but I think there are a few Lithuanians....


----------



## Pictureless (May 21, 2013)

Stripper pole? That's in the life after divorce section


----------

